# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  Marlin 2.0.x

## Roberts_Clif

Marlin 2.0.x is running on both my Hictops 3D Printers using only the Stock controllers.
Today I am testing junction deviation using .06

I have read several articles Stating that .02 is ~ a jerk setting of 5
Starting at 0.05 is a typical value for a 3D printer. If your printer is  very sturdy, you could use 0.1. Decided on .06 as my starting point
#define JUNCTION_DEVIATION
#if ENABLED(JUNCTION_DEVIATION)
#define JUNCTION_DEVIATION_MM 0.06 // (0.02mm) Distance from real junction edge

Tested Bed Leveling Fade Height works perfectly!
// Gradually reduce leveling correction until a set height is reached,
// at which point movement will be level to the machine's XY plane.
// The height can be set with M420 Z
#define ENABLE_LEVELING_FADE_HEIGHT // In Start Up G-Code M420 Z2

Looking through the Code in Marlin 2.0.x under " src\config\examples "
Is an example of the Configuration.h and configuration_adv.h of 80 + 3D Printers.
This will make it much easier for those who want to upgrade, or for  the rest of us to help anyone who wants to upgrade to Marlin 2.0.x

----------

